# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES > PRO NEWS >  dave palumbo pics

## mr grizzly

anybody got any pics of palumbo?
I'm also interested if this guy still competes? 
Has he won any big competitions?

I know he still writes in MD "The anobolic freak", but that is all I ever see of him.

Thanks fellas

mr grizzly

----------


## mr grizzly

come on somebody's gotta have a few pics, its not like this guy is a no-name bodybuilder

----------


## ibiza69

1

----------


## ibiza69

2

----------


## ibiza69

3

----------


## ibiza69

4

----------


## ibiza69

5

----------


## ibiza69

6

----------


## ibiza69

7

----------


## ibiza69

8

----------


## ibiza69

9

----------


## ibiza69

10

----------


## ibiza69

11

----------


## ibiza69

12

----------


## ibiza69

13

----------


## ibiza69

14

----------


## ibiza69

15

----------


## mr grizzly

thanks a lot!!
do you happen to know what shows those are from and if he has won any big shows??

any info on him would be appreciated

thanks again for the pics

----------


## mr grizzly

bump

any other pics of jumbo palumbo?

----------


## bigkev

he won the junior nationals, but thats the biggest show to date that he has won.

----------


## mr grizzly

thanks bigkev, what year did he win the junior nationals?

----------


## z67enforcer

The guy has a terrible "gh gut".

----------


## mr grizzly

lol, i know, but he's got some freaky size!!!

----------


## Padawan

He's got a cool vein across his chest, but his waist is terribly blocky. His legs are a little behind, too. Actually, I think his delts are a little lacking, too. I'm not huge, of course, but I don't like his look.

----------


## mr grizzly

i met him at the arnold classic and really liked how he took the time to talk to me and shit. he didn't think he was better. i bought his video as well, so maybe he kinda grew on me, lol

the video is of him and matt duvall (they are both 300+ lbs in the video)

----------

